# My 3rd Attempt at 24 Hour Marathon



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys, Andrew here.

I have attempted the 24 hour cube marathon twice. The first time I was able to get 3142 in Jan. 2007. I got 3500, the new UWR, during Jan 2008. 

Well, both experiences were very very painful. I would say its in the top 5 of the most painful things that I have gone through. My goal for both attempts was 4000 but I was unable to get it.

The second attempt I was solving around 200 per hour for the first 12-14 hours then slowed down the rest. I got my 3500th solve with 2 hours and 30 minutes left on the clock, so 4000 could of been possible if I had the will power to continue.

Now... in a couple months, it'll be Jan. 2009 and I have been thinking if I should attempt this again and get my goal of 4000. 

Do you think I should? Because if I am going to, I will have to start working out my hands and wrist to be able to handle the strain of cubing that much...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

that is ridiculous o.o
go for it!


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2008)

Go for 5000! No slacking now!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Well IMO i think you should consider the health issues towards this. If you have the wrist for 4000 cubes then go for it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Well IMO i think you should consider the health issues towards this. If you have the wrist for 4000 cubes then go for it.



yea thats my main problem, both attempts i finished with purple/blue spots on most of my hand. My muscles literally atrophied a bit and stuff.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2008)

you can definitely do it, so i think you should. just have some ice or something ready as soon as you get done, and make sure you dont have to do anything for the next few days.


----------



## bearit (Aug 30, 2008)

good luck, it would be awesome to see you reach your goal


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, if you start preparing for it.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 30, 2008)

If you think that it's possible for you, go for it!
try to get used to cubing a lot and then just do the 4000!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

How do you scramble and solve again so many cubes!! That must be tiring for the solver and the scrambler.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 30, 2008)

DO IT! 

I've always wanted to do a 24 hour marathon but i dont have anyone who would be willing to scramble or set that up for me 
if they would though, i would SO do it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 30, 2008)

you should definately do it, it would be awesome to do 400 cube solves in one day


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> you should definately do it, it would be awesome to do 400 cube solves in one day



I think you meant 4000


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

Who are the scramblers?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2008)

scramblers will be around 10 people or so from my school's club.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 30, 2008)

I reckon you should do it. Just turn smooth and slow, you'll be a bit slower but you would retain more endurance until the pain starts to occur.

EDIT: Wow! Thats 21.6 seconds per cube to reach 4000 in 24 hours. Have fun!


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Andrew has one of the most endurance for cubing (and I'd guess for other things he does), so if he can't do it, I don't know who can. Don't drink Red Bull XD
Good luck, and tell us your progress as you're headed for the marathon.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 30, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Andrew has one of the most endurance for cubing (and I'd guess for other things he does), so if he can't do it, I don't know who can. Don't drink Red Bull XD
> Good luck, and tell us your progress as you're headed for the marathon.



ummmm.. me? 

i maybe couldnt get 4000 but i sure as hell know i could cube for ther 24 hours straight with almost no break!


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 30, 2008)

do it, but try taking more breaks. your muscles just need to regenerate a chemical called ATP that muscles need to work. Also make sure you get good nutrition days before the actual event. Get a lot of carbohydrates and fat because this is best converted by body into ATP. Also protein is another source. I would research this a little more if I were you, good luck!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 30, 2008)

Go for it!
to acheive 4000 cubes you need constant solving and 21.6 sec avg on each solve


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 30, 2008)

You should do it andrew! Even though its very very painful...you really like marathons don't you?


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 30, 2008)

I am sooo going to try that. I guess I'll have a sleepover for 2 days with my friends and get them to scramble hehehe, this is going to be so fun.

my goal is 3000 cause I average 25 seconds


----------



## guusrs (Aug 30, 2008)

Andrew,

I suggest starting the marathon only with a healthy body. 
Are you already training for some kind of sports? Robe climbing, Tennis? Badminton? Swimming? etc.

Nutircion & drinking during that 24 hours is also very important. 
Be sure you drink at least 3 liters of (mineral)water and eat plenty of carbonates during your attempt...

Good luck


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Gus or you might end up like that girl that tried to do 28 consecutive summersaults underwater and couldn't get out of the water tank  (Guinness world record attempt, she broke the record though) Just kidding, but seriously don't push yourself too hard. A constant sub20 will do it for you.


----------



## blgentry (Aug 30, 2008)

You've just told us that your previous attempts were incredibly painful and yielded physical symptoms that were easy to see. I'd say you are damaging your body with each of these marathons, possibly leading to arthritis or carpal tunnel syndrome. You don't want either one.

It's an interesting challenge, but is it worth the risk to your body?

Personally, I think you are a fool if you try again. No offense intended; just my opinion.

Brian.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 31, 2008)

krnballerzzz said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Well IMO i think you should consider the health issues towards this. If you have the wrist for 4000 cubes then go for it.
> ...



If you want...I'll do it with you xDDD
Only I have no one to scramble my cubes, and that is willing to stay up 24 hours.


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

good luck Andrew! 
anyway, how do you train yourself for these attempts?


----------



## FU (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck if you eventually decide to go for it. Yeah grip the cube very lightly and turn at a reasonably fast rate.


----------



## Kurzeja (Aug 31, 2008)

If it is so painful, then I wouldn't do it unless someone else breaks the record.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 31, 2008)

Go for it!
If you need anyone to help scramble, hit me up.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



How about a feeder?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Whats a feeder?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


Have someone feed you food like when you're a baby. 

Put a spoon in their mouth.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Chopsticks FTW!


----------



## Jacco (Aug 31, 2008)

If I were you I would try it with several small pauses. Just like like 10 minutes every 1 or 2 hours or so. Good luck


----------



## Lofty (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know if it is worth it dude.
I just remember back to when I tried my 42 cube marathon. I had to break for a week after. With a 24 hour marathon I can't even imagine how long you will have to break after. So not cubing afterwards+the damage to your hands can't be good for your times.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just remember that the Rubik's Cube, above all, is a puzzle, and you have to live with your wrists for the rest of your life. Don't do it, 24 hours of fun is not worth the damage you could do to yourself.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah.
Focus on intense 1 hr. marathons.

Although, if I were to die somehow, today, I would like to die with a cube in my hand...(not kidding)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2008)

Jacco said:


> If I were you I would try it with several small pauses. Just like like 10 minutes every 1 or 2 hours or so. Good luck



I take a break every 4 or so hours.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I see it like a sport. Becoming a professional skier means that you WILL have knee surgery later on. But are they willing to accept that risk? Yes.

Are you?

(that's my profound statement of the day )


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 1, 2008)

krnballerzzz said:


> Jacco said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I would try it with several small pauses. Just like like 10 minutes every 1 or 2 hours or so. Good luck
> ...




How long a break?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree, its a cost/benefit thing...but, skiing is of a different magnitude as a lifestyle than cubing...


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 1, 2008)

Think it through before you do it. Only do it if the reward is worth the risk.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi 

I'd say you should really force yourself to have a 5 minute break every hour, even from the word go. Do not underestimate the enormous strain of 24 hr cubing. You should know this anyway with 2 previous attempts and the current UWR. And yes, prepare yourself properly to make stronger wrists this time. Do not put yout health at risk with this however. It's not a big deal to call it off before you injure yourself!! Best of luck 

- Per


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 1, 2008)

and yes, do massage your whole hand during your short breaks  it's important to make sure your muscles relax and that blood circulation will be normal 
go andrew!


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude have a guinness book of world records guy there when you do it! set a WR for most solves in a day! but then again, you might get carpal tunnel


----------



## MistArts (Sep 1, 2008)

Odin said:


> Dude have a guinness book of world records guy there when you do it! set a WR for most solves in a day! but then again, you might get carpal tunnel



They are stupid and they would probablt get bored like the pi record.


----------



## Laurentius (Sep 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Dude have a guinness book of world records guy there when you do it! set a WR for most solves in a day! but then again, you might get carpal tunnel
> ...



Who wouldn't get bored after listening to (and making sure it's correct) 60K decimal places or whatever it was..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Odin said:


> Dude have a guinness book of world records guy there when you do it! set a WR for most solves in a day! but then again, you might get carpal tunnel





Don't get cubers started on GWR.


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Dude have a guinness book of world records guy there when you do it! set a WR for most solves in a day! but then again, you might get carpal tunnel
> ...



Uhh why not?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 1, 2008)

Odin said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...




http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=71681&postcount=14


Tyson said:


> I strongly urge all members of the speedcubing community to not participate in any Guinness record attempts. I would encourage Rafal or other cubers to not take place in their BLD record as well.
> 
> A Guinness BLD record would not be recognized by the WCA. When Guinness looks at the records of track and field, they turn to the IAAF to see who has run the fastest 400 meters time. They look to the IAAF for the regulations on what is required to set such a record.
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

ohh wow GWRs are evil... lol that kinda sucks


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd say you should really force yourself to have a 5 minute break every hour, even from the word go. Do not underestimate the enormous strain of 24 hr cubing. You should know this anyway with 2 previous attempts and the current UWR. And yes, prepare yourself properly to make stronger wrists this time. Do not put yout health at risk with this however. It's not a big deal to call it off before you injure yourself!! Best of luck
> 
> - Per



Last time i took a 5min break after the first 6 hours, then a 5 min break every 4 hours from then on. After like hour 18 or something, 10 minute break every 2 hourish.

I believe with last attempts pace (3500 in 21.5 hours), I believe I can squeeze off the last 500 in those 2.5 hours. Just this time, I will be even better prepared to tackle this.

Just... I don't know if this is worth the effort though. From what I'm reading, 50% say go for it, 50% say its not worth the risk of health.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 1, 2008)

Andrew, you already have the record for this. Why risk your health to try and beat it? I say start going for the most solves in one hour.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

Well will you be able to sleep at night without achieving 4000? Will you feel unfulfilled? Weight the costs (possible health problems in the future) to the benefits (getting 4000 solves in 24 hours). What do YOU think is better, cause that is what it all comes down to.


----------



## niKo (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd say go for it, but as all people say: make sure you're prepared. My wrists ache just thinking about it.

You should set up a webcam live stream, so we can all tune in.

 
-niKo


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't realise a 24 hour marathon would be so bad on your body. Is that just because you are still so young and have low bodyfat?

I don't cube a lot, but I have done a 12 hour straight practice run on 5x5x5 (and by straight I mean no breaks at all, but I did do my own scrambling).

4000 cubes in 1 day sounds incredible, but after converting it to seconds-per-cube I don't think it is incredible anymore. I actually think that I could get close to 3000 by just cubing for 24 hours without any breaks at all (might be a good way to quit keyhole and practice normal F2L)

Someone should start selling scrambling machines


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2008)

honestly, as much as I'd like to say "go for it", if you're inducing muscle atrophy i think it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Andrew, you already have the record for this. Why risk your health to try and beat it? I say start going for the most solves in one hour.



I also have the record for one hour marathon.



AvGalen said:


> I didn't realise a 24 hour marathon would be so bad on your body. Is that just because you are still so young and have low bodyfat?
> 
> I don't cube a lot, but I have done a 12 hour straight practice run on 5x5x5 (and by straight I mean no breaks at all, but I did do my own scrambling).
> 
> ...



It's seriously not as easy as you think it is.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 4, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Well will you be able to sleep at night without achieving 4000? Will you feel unfulfilled? Weight the costs (possible health problems in the future) to the benefits (getting 4000 solves in 24 hours). What do YOU think is better, cause that is what it all comes down to.



Well... my both attempts have been to achieve that 4000, i was 848 away the first time and 500 away the second time.


----------

